

Tim Schafer: Stop laying off your employees once a game is done - Impossible
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/179980/Layoff_culture_hurts_the_game_industry_says_Tim_Schafer.php#.UIdv2OR9KlE

======
activepeanut
I think this should be interpreted as "do a better job managing your business
by keeping a steady flow of incoming work".

